# Grilled Rock



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

My dad cooked up some Rock filets last weekend on the grill. The marinade was simple and Awesome. 

He let the filets marinate in the fridge in Italian Salad dressing and Soy Sauce mixed together. The Soy gave the fish a nice saltyness, but not overpowering. MMMmmmMMMMmm! He chilled the filets in the marinade for about 2 hours then grilled then over med-low heat.

Good Stuff.


----------

